

Ask HN: Is there a design equivalent for HN - stewsnooze

Lots of people post sites on HN for review. Is there an equivalent that is for people to critique a design I have?
======
duck
Maybe <http://dribbble.com>? I don't have an account, but it seems like that
give you what you are looking for and have a niche group as well.

~~~
masterj
I came in here to mention this, but it is invite-only to keep the quality
high, so it might not work for the OP.

It's great for inspiration though.

------
oneten
There's a lot of design forums but like dev forums, they can be pretty
specialized.

Also, most of the best are private or invite only since ppl are looking for
feedback or critiques for large clients.

Here's a few you could check out: <http://www.qbn.com/>
<http://forum.howdesign.com/> <http://www.designerstalk.com/forums/>

